# Contact Sheets



## darin3200 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a bit of a problem. I cut my negs into strips of 4. However, with 36 exp rolls I can't fit all the negs onto a 8x10" sheet of paper for the contact print. 

How does everyone else do the 36exp contact sheets?

Thanks


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you tried printing in portrait?


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 29, 2005)

Oops, I should probably make it more clear. I'm trying to make a contact sheet in a darkroom.


----------



## terri (Nov 29, 2005)

I usually print 2 contact sheets, just for a better density spread. So when I have a roll of 36, one line will get sacrificed on each, which is seldom a big deal. 

I like the idea of switching to portrait, though. duh!!  I can still get a density spread but have all the frames.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the same problem, Darin.  I cut mine into strips of 5, and of course those don't work, either.  There must be a better way.


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 29, 2005)

Some always get clipped off for me too (i usually cut them in fives) when I shoot 36 frame rolls since I print them in portait orientation.  Printing two contact sheets is a good idea.


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 29, 2005)

I like to strips of 4 because those fit nicely into the plastic bags I use for storing them. I think that I'll just use an 8x10 and a 5x7


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 30, 2005)

I've just bought some negative holders that will hold strips of 6 frames so I'm hoping that will enable me to get them all on 1 sheet.


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 30, 2005)

mine _can_ hold 6, but it wont all fit on an 8x10 anyway...unfortunately.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 30, 2005)

strips of five fit on 8x10, but only 35 frames.


----------



## zedin (Nov 30, 2005)

I always just did it in two contact sheets =p  Sure took one extra piece of paper but I had all my images and didn't fuss with getting stuff to fit.


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't think it's possible to fit 36 frames onto a contact sheet. The way I always do it is to cut it into 6 strips of 6 and when I print it I just end up cutting off the edges of some frames.


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 30, 2005)

Well it seems to be easiest to just to not shoot the first frame and get 7 rows of 5


----------



## JamesD (Apr 28, 2006)

This is how I do it:







I lay the strips out so that the sprocket holes overlap.  It works for me; I just have to count to figure out what the frame numbers are... or figure out the overlapping frame numbers--but all 36 get on there.

Oh, and in the blank space, I make notes with a sharpie on the back of the glass... since it involves writing backwards, I usually just put my archive ID for that sheet.  I just got an idea, though.... write the notes on a piece of the blank leader and put that in the blank spot... why didn't I think of that before?

-James


----------

